# Timer with data sync



## Lili (Jul 27, 2018)

I have idea of timer which you can use on mobile/website which saves your times to your account.

It will make possible to look on your times which you had like one year ago and compare with nowadays.
Also, you could start session on your mobile and end it on website without copying it manually because platform would sync your times with your account for you.

What do you think about such a software? I'm keen to build it, but I need to know if someone wants to use it 
Also, do you use mobile often for rubick's timer, android or IPhone?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jul 27, 2018)

Kind of like this?

https://cubetastic.herokuapp.com/timer


----------



## Lili (Jul 27, 2018)

Exactly, so there is something like this already


----------



## FJT97 (Jul 27, 2018)

https://speed-cmos.com/

It’s absolutely great and still in development, so it will get even greater


----------

